
Google Chrome Already Has 1.5% of Browser Share - tomh
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Google_Chrome_Already_Has_1DOT5PERC_of_Browser_Share
======
chmike
Impressive.

Unfortunately it also given the nick name "big browser".

Google should clarify things ASAP and radically, otherwise their image might
become darker.

~~~
unalone
Nah. Nobody cares about Google's privacy problems beyond a slim margin of
users. Most people care about what works best, not over what's least harmful
to them? Or are people still using Blackle? Or reading GoogleWatch?

------
vaksel
it probably doesn't, majority of those people are those who just wanted to try
it out and see what it was like.

